# dive friends



## skiffing around (Feb 25, 2010)

im looking for someone to dive with around here i gulf shores,or in pensacola area.one is no fun.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

the dive savages dive club in gulf shores will be having a meeting coming up, i'll find out the date. lots good people and food


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

If you're in Pensacola I'd recommend swinging into MBT and meeting some of them. Great people and they know what they're doing. Plus 90% of the people are experienced spearfisherman and they're always welcoming new people.



It's where I learned what I know


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

if you like zero viz, ripping currents, sharks out the wazoo, and rassie screaming come on dawg be a man and shoot it in the gills, you could die, i mean dive with the Mobile Rig Divers. Oh yea i forgot one, " hey man you have 500 lbs left in that tank, you can bounce this rig, it's only a 130 feet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats just the way we roll.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Plenty of people to go dive with around here. I post up when I need someone to get out on my boat. Just keep an eye out. MBT should be doing another spearfishing seminar soon for the springtime. (Hint, hint guys)

But there are a bunch of good spearos on this forum. Just come out to a get together or tourney especially in the summertime. It's the best way to get to know plenty of us diversto network with.


----------



## skiffing around (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks for all the replys.i got certified last summer only had one gulf dive it was fort pickens,the water was like mud,the current was crazy.but i had a blast.i havent been spear fishing yet,but want to bad.so ill keep my eyes on this forum,so if any of you guys need some company and dont mind a newbie going im in.had a friend say something about this thing in orange beach next month called sheephead shoot out.sounds cool.maybe ill see some of you there.thanks again.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

dive savages club meetiing @ 6 on march 20th. The sheepshead shootout is put on by the club.


----------



## skiffing around (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks for the info.where at in gulf shores?any of u guys going.maybe ill see some of u there.


----------



## kodyb87 (Sep 2, 2009)

There are some good guys on this forum. I'm new to the area too, but after one post some of the guys invited me over to a little BBQ. I am going to try and make it to the meeting on the 20th too. Now that I'm here full time and hopefully getting a decent job, its time to start shooting again. Hope to see you and some of the other guys around. Good luck.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

sorry, i left out the location. Down Under Dive Shop, on hwy 59 across fom zooland.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

just gotta be quick, mother nature doesn't give you much warning to put trips together. keep an eye out here and meet some of the guys that have been doing it for a while. and for gods sake, when you get out there to pop your cherry, don't let your balls write a check that your ass cant tote...amberjack that are as big as you will give you the prison beating of your adult life...shoot some triggerfish,snapper etc to get warmed up.

are you nitrox certified? advanced? get em!! and get some more dives under your belt before taking your task loading to the extreme. spearfishing gets pretty hairy sometimes and if you haven't got the base level of experience down pat then you could find yourself in a spot that you don't want to be. you will eventually meet some people that make this look very simple (and it is with experience) but take babysteps at first. good luck


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Bullcrap! Just shoot the fish and see if it works out. If not, we'll talk about ya on the forum. 

MRD


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Rsmith (3/5/2010)*Bullcrap! Just shoot the fish and see if it works out. If not, we'll talk about ya on the forum.
> 
> MRD


Oh, Jesus...we have TWO Mobile Rig Divers on one thread! Yep, you can tell the ******* Riviera is right around the corner!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Skiffing around, welcome to the forum and good luck.....I would go down to MBT and hang out and learn as much as you can from those guys and the divers cycling through the shop... Dont shoot anything you cant handle and if you arent sure...then you probably cant handle it. With the exception of cobia, the smaller and medium fish eat just as good.... 

Again good luck and dive safe....

P.S. Sean, for those of us who dont know......what exactly is a prison beating like?????


----------



## skiffing around (Feb 25, 2010)

yea that sounds like something i need to do start out with trigger and snapper,maybe some small grouper.and no on the nitrox,but thought i would go get it.just didnt know if i needed it.kinda would like to go hit that sheephead shootout,that would give me some good bottom time.but i will be there at the meeting.hope to see some r all of you guys there.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Good plan but I would advise you to consider the Nitrox and Advanced courses as well. I am sure most will agree that nitrox takes diving to the next level, especially when task loading such as spearfishing. Nitrox leaves you feeling better and allows for more extended range diving(with limitations) than diving w/ just air. The advanced course is great because it increases your range while adding to your skills. I would recommend these courses to any diver regardless of your plan whether looking at fish or shooting them. Go talk to Jim, Fritz, or even Jerry ("badboy69" who posted)at MBT, they wont steer you wrong and they will take good care of you.... 

Clint


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Man this is gonna turn into another "Bama" shooters are better than Florida.(still think we are)

How bout that Guns n Hoses tourny last year...oke


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Bigg J (3/6/2010)*Man this is gonna turn into another "Bama" shooters are better than Florida.(still think we are)
> 
> How bout that Guns n Hoses tourny last year...oke


No doubt! 'Bama Boys' brought their "A" game over to the '850' for sure! However, I distinctly remember a 'MBT' T-shirt on one of the MRD crew in the photos. Glad it's warming up...let the trash talkin' begin!


----------



## skiffing around (Feb 25, 2010)

has anyone ever dove the bridge at alabama point at night i heard the flounder was satacked up in there.a man at down under dive shop,said he goes alot.just dont know about night diving.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *skiffing around (3/7/2010)*has anyone ever dove the bridge at alabama point at night i heard the flounder was satacked up in there.a man at down under dive shop,said he goes alot.just dont know about night diving.


go with someone that has dove it before. you have to hit the tides right for visibility and so you wont get sucked out to the ocean. there are flounders there but make sure your bases are covered before you go out. the vis can be from a few feet to 10 or 15 feet at times. again, i can;t recommend enough to go with someone that has done it wuite a few times before. night diving can be a rush like no other. all you can see is what you light hits and always in your mind is what is following me... good luck and post a report if you go.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (3/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Bigg J (3/6/2010)*Man this is gonna turn into another "Bama" shooters are better than Florida.(still think we are)
> ...




you are correct sir. it was me. got that bag packed yet ? hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *skiffing around (3/7/2010)*has anyone ever dove the bridge at alabama point at night i heard the flounder was satacked up in there.a man at down under dive shop,said he goes alot.just dont know about night diving.


only a thousand times. it takes a little getting use to. you have got to time the incoming tide right or it will be nasty. just a few more weeks and it will be on.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Guns and Hoses is on for the last weekend in June. Gonna be the biggest one yet!


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

is that the 25,26,27 ?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Evensplit (3/7/2010)*Guns and Hoses is on for the last weekend in June. Gonna be the biggest one yet!


Dang,

Reminds me of one other great thing that I will miss.:banghead


----------



## SnappaSlappa (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm in Gulf Shores quite a bit usually wanting to get out as well. I only know a few folks that can get out on a moments notice and have money for fuel. Its so dependent on the conditions, it seems like if I plan it, it always falls through. The majority of the folks I know live several hours away. Most of the time I cant get anyone to go and end up hanging around doing nothing. I gotta get a little routine maintenance done on the boat and she should be ready to roll~


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know about Bama shooters being better than the FL boys but I do know what happen at the 2009 SEC championship game. Oh, you boys thought I forgot about that, I was there big dog! I was in Pasadena too. Roll Tide! Maybe some of you boys will come on up to Tuscaloosa for the game this year.


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Pasadena.....


----------



## SnappaSlappa (Mar 8, 2010)

My football playing days are over, I just wanna shoot some friggin fish. Big or small doesnt matter to me. Hell I dont care if I shoot any or not, as long as I get to get out in the boat and dive, Im happy........


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

MBT used to have a spearfishing club thatmet once a month. I don't know if they still do it since they would ever let mejoin, but I hear it's fun.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Rich...your a nut!

We kinda cooled off for the winter (no pun intended) but Things will get cranked back up now that it's warming.

Guns & Hoses Spearfishing Club


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (3/9/2010)*Rich...your a nut!
> 
> We kinda cooled off for the winter (no pun intended) but Things will get cranked back up now that it's warming.
> 
> Guns & Hoses Spearfishing Club


Ask Laren. She wouldn't let me join. She said if I was there, she wouldn't be able to concentrate on running the meeting. :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Must be that sexy facial hair and charming southern smile...:doh


----------



## skiffing around (Feb 25, 2010)

im going to make that meeting next sat,so yall come so i can meet some of you nuts.ill be the one that looks lost.


----------

